# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 11/28/2128



## jd56 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hope everyone's Thanksgiving and Black Friday was memorable.
Also, hope the finds from families hiding places were huge.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 28, 2021)

delivered this week.


----------



## stoney (Nov 28, 2021)

31” steel dragster, was made some time ago by some handy person. Harley Davidson Knucklehead rear accessory fender trim I believe made by Buco with 5 old reflectors and a blue glass automotive accessory light


----------



## Hastings (Nov 28, 2021)

Found this Monark Spiegel Airman. Not sure if the year guessing early post war? wasn’t sure, no 00 serial #s on the chart. Bike needs some love but not a bad buy at 125. Picked up a mint Genesee (tin over cardboard) for the collection. Looks like I bought it from a tv personality. He sent me a signed picture with it lol. I’m framing it!… ..then selling it in my flea market booth. Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 28, 2021)

That dragster is so kool!!!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2021)

Music 1970 style,eight track



..............


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2021)

Swinging ball 70's radio.................


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 28, 2021)

Busy week driving from Santa Fe to Hershey.  I had a Kirk built OG paint Yale for a hot minute but traded it the next day for two bikes.  Picked up a  ladies Indian, it has a light coat of black paint over the original black with gold pins.  The paint is coming off well.  Also picked the 1896 Butler, 1896 Racycle tandem, 1898 or 99 Schwinn built tandem, an Ingo bike, 1940 lit big tank Huffman, Mead Ranger in need of OG paint fenders, and a Schwinn cycle truck.  Off to the North country today to pickup another stash of bikes.


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2021)

Heres a wrist radio from the 70's............................


----------



## BRad90 (Nov 28, 2021)

Used Mercari for the first time and ended up making an offer on this Delta Celluloid light. Didn't know it was going to be approved right away but I can't complain. It's in good condition.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 28, 2021)

got these early bianchi fenders


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice 70 3 speed fastback


----------



## Nashman (Nov 28, 2021)

I picked up a couple of really nice vintage original guitars on Ebay, one new one. A 1966 Harmony H56 Rocket ( a rather upscale model with Bigsby syle tremelo/whammy bar/ dual DeArmond moustache pick ups/original chipboard case. Then an all original three tone 1964 Gretsch #6124 Hollow body Anniversary with single Hilo'Tron single coil pick up and case. I also bought a new 2021 Duesenberg "Tom Bukovac" ( famous studio musician/single performer) " Sessionman" quilted Maple top Electric guitar with case.  It will look sharp beside my vintage 1970's Garnet Sessionman 4 x 12" speakers amp. I also bought a really cool 1966 Corvette ( 25 inches) with original box "ride on toy". It has a working horn (bicycle style underneath) and almost all complete set of factory decals. I ordered a used Morrow rear hub ( apparently in working condition) to replace a jammed up one on my 1940 Dayton Big Lit tank ( now I have the lights and horn working!!) that I will hopefully do a innards swap, or replace. At this point, the date on the hub is not as crucial as the bike coasting and braking the way it should. The one on the bike has been overplated and a date is no longer visible.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 28, 2021)

Black Phantom for me 1957, pretty nice condition overall.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I picked up a couple of really nice vintage original guitars on Ebay, one new one. A 1966 Harmony H56 Rocket ( a rather upscale model with Bigsby syle tremelo/whammy bar/ dual DeArmond moustache pick ups/original chipboard case. Then an all original three tone 1964 Gretsch #6124 Hollow body Anniversary with single Hilo'Tron single coil pick up and case. I also bought a new 2021 Duesenberg "Tom Bukovac" ( famous studio musician/single performer) " Sessionman" quilted Maple top Electric guitar with case.  It will look sharp beside my vintage 1970's Garnet Sessionman 4 x 12" speakers amp. I also bought a really cool 1966 Corvette ( 25 inches) with original box "ride on toy". It has a working horn (bicycle style underneath) and almost all complete set of factory decals. I ordered a used Morrow rear hub ( apparently in working condition) to replace a jammed up one on my 1940 Dayton Big Lit tank ( now I have the lights and horn working!!) that I will hopefully do a innards swap, or replace. At this point, the date on the hub is not as crucial as the bike coasting and braking the way it should. The one on the bike has been overplated and a date is no longer visible.
> 
> View attachment 1518816
> 
> ...



Bob the boys big tank is looking good but to make it even more correct and make the lights brighter you need to paint the head tube white. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 28, 2021)

I got Tyler's BC tank..


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 28, 2021)

A few things I bought over the past couple weeks. A beautiful NOS Persons  glitter seat from caber olevince  , a Murray tank to rob the lights to make more tail lights with.
A partial set of Delta blinking safety lights, I already had the box with the green light and both spoke contacts with the instructions and didn’t think I’d ever find the amber light . Then last week a set popped up but the seller said the amber light was the cracked one , but upon further inspection it was actually the green one that was damaged ( lenses were reversed ) so now I have a complete set . And last a cool 1947 International toy pickup


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 28, 2021)

Bargain find 1985 Murray Monterey. The surprise is wheelset has Sachs torpedo 2 speed automatic (date code PY, 1980)


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 28, 2021)

Been watching this on couple cls for a while and price was finally low enough that I made a offer and guy not only excepted it but delivered it also! Started chatting with the guy and he ended up not taking my money and gave it to me! So much for my big plans to tear it apart and use some stuff and sell the rest! Still are some good people out there! Need to find original chainguard for it if anyone has one! Supposedly a'50s amf/CWC empire badge!






























Has super cool badge and original bike shop sticker and cool license stickers! Looking for the chainguard...


----------



## Nashman (Nov 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Bob the boys big tank is looking good but to make it even more correct and make the lights brighter you need to paint the head tube white. V/r Shawn



Hi Shawn,

Thanks for the advice. It is white inside. I thought you were suggesting I go LED...UGHHHH....Ha!! See pics. Bob Strucel restored about 20 years back!!


----------



## Hastings (Nov 28, 2021)

..And then shorty after posting my first Sunday post this morning, I receive a message back about a bike I inquired about late last night. I’m in-between vehicles right now.. so I hopped in my wife’s brand new XT6 and headed to Rome NY to pick up this beauty. Folded all the seats down and carefully placed it inside making sure not to leave  the slightest mark...on the bike that is lol.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 28, 2021)

found this for a good price at the Goodguys show a few weeks back. I collect pressed steel not tin, but this one was calling to me as I walked by.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 28, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> A few things I bought over the past couple weeks. A beautiful NOS Persons  glitter seat from caber olevince  , a Murray tank to rob the lights to make more tail lights with.
> A partial set of Delta blinking safety lights, I already had the box with the green light and both spoke contacts with the instructions and didn’t think I’d ever find the amber light . Then last week a set popped up but the seller said the amber light was the cracked one , but upon further inspection it was actually the green one that was damaged ( lenses were reversed ) so now I have a complete set . And last a cool 1947 International toy pickup
> 
> View attachment 1518876
> ...



I had that same IH pickup promo model


----------



## neighbor (Nov 28, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Hope everyone's Thanksgiving and Black Friday was memorable.
> Also, hope the finds from families hiding places were huge.
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> ...



Harvard single speed coaster brake hub.
Looks old, can anyone pin down an approximate year?
Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2021)

neighbor said:


> Harvard single speed coaster brake hub.
> Looks old, can anyone pin down an approximate year?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1519145



Post the serial number


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 28, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Been watching this on couple cls for a while and price was finally low enough that I made a offer and guy not only excepted it but delivered it also! Started chatting with the guy and he ended up not taking my money and gave it to me! So much for my big plans to tear it apart and use some stuff and sell the rest! Still are some good people out there! Need to find original chainguard for it if anyone has one! Supposedly a'50s amf/CWC empire badge!View attachment 1518924
> 
> View attachment 1518925
> 
> ...



Bike looks a lot better in person, since I can't ever sell it I might be interested in a trade for a man's bike if someone has to have her! Then won't feel guilty, or pre-war schwinn parts...


----------



## neighbor (Nov 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Post the serial number



It’s not mine. Only have the photo. Maybe late 40’s?


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 28, 2021)

Found a few things this week , the wife is going to kill me 😆


----------



## stezell (Nov 28, 2021)

neighbor said:


> Harvard single speed coaster brake hub.
> Looks old, can anyone pin down an approximate year?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1519145



Snyder built maybe wartime or early postwar. 
Sean


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 28, 2021)

Not a whole lot this last week, but I did sell my Univega Cruiser to the head honcho of Austin's CapTex Cruisers, & scored some great swag from him! 
Super-cool dude!










I snapped a pic or 2 of his bike he had with him...





Happy Sunday Yall!! 😎


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 28, 2021)

I found this cool little grotto on the island of Vieques, Puerto Rico last week. Kinda sucks to be back in the Northeast.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2021)

The herd out of the garage for a group photo--'57 Sportster, '71 Super Glide, '96 Bad Boy, and '08 Anniversary Road King Classic. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The herd out of the garage for a group photo--'57 Sportster, '71 Super Glide, '96 Bad Boy, and '08 Anniversary Road King Classic. V/r Shawn



I bet those 1971 Super Glide body parts are in rafters all across the country. 70's were chopper days.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 28, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I found this cool little grotto on the island of Vieques, Puerto Rico last week. Kinda sucks to be back in the Northeast.
> 
> View attachment 1519243



I born Two hours from Vieques. 

Puerto rico....👍🙏🥰🙏✌️

Beautiful Place and great People. 


Glad you Visit my island. P.R...👍✌️🤝👏


----------



## biker (Nov 28, 2021)

Nashman said:


> I picked up a couple of really nice vintage original guitars on Ebay, one new one. A 1966 Harmony H56 Rocket ( a rather upscale model with Bigsby syle tremelo/whammy bar/ dual DeArmond moustache pick ups/original chipboard case. Then an all original three tone 1964 Gretsch #6124 Hollow body Anniversary with single Hilo'Tron single coil pick up and case. I also bought a new 2021 Duesenberg "Tom Bukovac" ( famous studio musician/single performer) " Sessionman" quilted Maple top Electric guitar with case.  It will look sharp beside my vintage 1970's Garnet Sessionman 4 x 12" speakers amp. I also bought a really cool 1966 Corvette ( 25 inches) with original box "ride on toy". It has a working horn (bicycle style underneath) and almost all complete set of factory decals. I ordered a used Morrow rear hub ( apparently in working condition) to replace a jammed up one on my 1940 Dayton Big Lit tank ( now I have the lights and horn working!!) that I will hopefully do a innards swap, or replace. At this point, the date on the hub is not as crucial as the bike coasting and braking the way it should. The one on the bike has been overplated and a date is no longer visible.
> 
> View attachment 1518816
> 
> ...



Can you play the guitar? You need to post a video.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The herd out of the garage for a group photo--'57 Sportster, '71 Super Glide, '96 Bad Boy, and '08 Anniversary Road King Classic. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1519246
> 
> ...



Sweet looking line up of Milwaukee iron , very clean bad boy , those 96 - 99 evos are the best ever built in my opinion i have a bunch of them


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 28, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I found this cool little grotto on the island of Vieques, Puerto Rico last week. Kinda sucks to be back in the Northeast.
> 
> View attachment 1519243



Wow! Looks like  fun, never been in Vieques before. Now I know where to go  next  summer


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 29, 2021)

manuel rivera said:


> Wow! Looks like  fun, never been in Vieques before. Now I know where to go  next  summer



Hello Mr. M.R.!!!
🤝 🙏 ✌️

Manny Now you know where. 

You have Tooo gooo...Vieques &...

Culebra both Places Super Beautiful..

AMIGO STAY SAFE WITH FAMILY.!!
& FRIENDS.!!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 29, 2021)

Went to the Houston Autorama yesterday for the swap meet and to chill with some old friends.  I managed to make some good bike contacts and scored a matching patina feather guard for my 47 DX.  

I also found this delightfully crusty non-locking Panther.  Price seemed close to doable but I got his contact number and will call him this week and give an offer a whirl.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Sweet looking line up of Milwaukee iron , very clean bad boy , those 96 - 99 evos are the best ever built in my opinion i have a bunch of them



Let’s see yours!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 29, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Let’s see yours!



Sorry to say I sold my 98 fatboy and bought a 04 nightrain dang it 😪


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I bet those 1971 Super Glide body parts are in rafters all across the country. 70's were chopper days.



Yep even if they didn't chop it the first thing to come off was the rear fender which makes these survivor bikes so rare today. V/r Shawn


----------

